# ID Please!



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

*First*

















*Second*

























I think They are same species.
Came from Peru. About 3". Thanks soo much for your comments.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My guess would be maybe s. irritans, nice looking piranha though that's for sure. I may not like some of your feeding videos but one thing I can say is that you always have nice piranhas.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ja said:


> My guess would be maybe s. irritans, nice looking piranha though that's for sure. I may not like some of your feeding videos but one thing I can say is that you always have nice piranhas.


Thanks bro.
But ı think they are compressus?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

calienteboyy said:


> My guess would be maybe s. irritans, nice looking piranha though that's for sure. I may not like some of your feeding videos but one thing I can say is that you always have nice piranhas.


Thanks bro.
But Ä± think they are compressus?








[/quote]
At this size it could be but I'm not seing any barring of the spots but it is still very young. In two or three months you should be able to get a better idea of what it is. Stupid me if it was collected from Peru than it can't be an irritans because I believe that they're only found in Venezuala.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i'd say Irritans.

Nice fish!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tail is wrong for irritans. I would say altuvei because of the spotting...but the collection point is wrong. Not bars really...but with no spotting on the below the lateral line......not sure.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you sure that where ever you got this bad ass looking fish from that they know 100% that it was collected from Peru. GG is wright the tale definately looks more like an altuvei (please overlook my lack of attention to that observation lol) but going by the tail I think now it could be a compressus as well if infact bars are present but we just can't see them due to the quality of the pic, calienteboyy you got me thinking hard with this one lol!


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

You think they are both altuvei









But first serra have got more close spots.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

calienteboyy said:


> You think they are both altuvei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The collection point is wrong for altuvei...so Im not sure what the fish is...if I had to hazard a guess I would say rhombeus or compressus. I do think they are the same species....but for a definitive ID...I would say they need to grow out a bit.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks soo much. he came from peru but I dont know collection point really.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

First Piranha's ( I'm using black sand in the tank.)









Second Piranha's









I added piranha's new photo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

With the first new pic I'm gonna say comressus but the second I'm not sure but the second fish has some amazing coloring.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks Ja'eh. I think 1. comp 2.Altuvei.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

bloody hell this one has got me thinking like hell...................................

i think first is compressus and second altuvie


----------

